# Max Horse power in a B13



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

What it the Max Amount Of Horse Power you can get out of a B13 GXE and a SE-R :jump:


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Well... I dont know how much HP he has, but Jame Farrar's B13 SE-R is running 8's...


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

The potential is high for the GA 16. Of course spending alot of money is always a given. If you really want to top it out rebuild from the ground up, block head, cams, injectors, management, intake plenum redesign. pistons and a stroker crank, rods and other things like turbo. You can push well over 250+ depends. THey have a turbo kit out and this is on a stock motor, so PSI is limited to 5. Build the bottom and you can turn up the wick.
Chris 92 classic


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

well..
since the GXE has a GA16DE....
and the SE-R has an SR20DE....

different power ratings will appear. Look under the SR20 2.0L enigne.. part of this forum.. has a thread all about it


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

Thank you alot people


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

Guy I work with has a pulsar powered B13 that just made 290WHP at 17psi. Its pretty wicked on the highway!


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

GA16DESentraXE said:


> *Well... I dont know how much HP he has, but Jame Farrar's B13 SE-R is running 8's... *


I thought it was 9s, then he parted it out.


----------



## Blitztech (Jul 4, 2002)

i think max on a ga16 if done absolutely perfectly is probably 300-330
max on an sr20 is probably 500-600 if dont extremely well and completely building from ground up, these engines can take a lot of boost as well


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Fast91SER said:


> *I thought it was 9s, then he parted it out. *


Last time I saw was like an 8.7. I didn't hear about him parting it out! That makes me sad. =( His car was so bad ass.


----------

